# [B]I think this is a good place for this[/B]



## RaceTrack1975

So, I would like some advice on a couple of issues. First of all, I'm an introvert. When I say introvert, I mean a card carrying dyed in the wool introvert. I like people well enough, but I spend much of my time stuck inside my head and don't always know how to engage. This of course causes some issues with my spouse. Any ideas of how to not get stuck in my head and to engage.

Another thing I struggle with is how to flirt with my wife. I mean, I will buy her flowers and just recently left a note in her car for her to find after work (walked from my job to hers and thought the heat was gonna get me). However, I don't know how to honestly flirt. I'll be playful with her sometimes, but often when she is being playful I don't get it and it sort of kills the mood. Any advice?

_Note: if this isn't the right forum for this please move it where it belongs. _ :smthumbup:


----------



## Jamie296

I'm with you there. I apparently am not a good flirt either. I do leave notes for my wife on the bathroom mirror (she find a them when she gets home because she gets off much earlier than me) I bring flowers sometimes. She has described flirting to me as the smaller things such as a quick kiss or a soft touch. Something along those lines. She will say little things to me though and i dont know how to respond because I always want to make sure I'm a respectful guy to her. I'm hoping to hear from some others to see what they say as well. I am subscribed

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland

Jamie296 said:


> I'm with you there. I apparently am not a good flirt either. I do leave notes for my wife on the bathroom mirror (she find a them when she gets home because she gets off much earlier than me) I bring flowers sometimes. She has described flirting to me as the smaller things such as a quick kiss or a soft touch. Something along those lines. *She will say little things to me though and i dont know how to respond because I always want to make sure I'm a respectful guy to her.* I'm hoping to hear from some others to see what they say as well. I am subscribed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is a tricky situation for men, being respectful is a great quality but in the context of an otherwise respectful relationship then it can be very sexy to drop your guard and be a bit animalistic.

MrH is super respectful to me, holds doors open, makes sure he walks to the outside so I am not near the road, listens to and openly discusses issues with me. I feel safe and respected, that is something I do not question. We are both very sexual beings and welcome groping and touching anytime but it took him some time to understand that I like to see him be free and show his sexy, animalistic side. I love it that he just has to touch or kiss me, makes me feel desired and that gives me lots of strength.

If your wife feels safe and respected generally, if she is saying little things to you that give the indication she wants more raw energy from you then go with it. Be free man.


----------



## Andy1001

RaceTrack1975 said:


> So, I would like some advice on a couple of issues. First of all, I'm an introvert. When I say introvert, I mean a card carrying dyed in the wool introvert. I like people well enough, but I spend much of my time stuck inside my head and don't always know how to engage. This of course causes some issues with my spouse. Any ideas of how to not get stuck in my head and to engage.
> 
> Another thing I struggle with is how to flirt with my wife. I mean, I will buy her flowers and just recently left a note in her car for her to find after work (walked from my job to hers and thought the heat was gonna get me). However, I don't know how to honestly flirt. I'll be playful with her sometimes, but often when she is being playful I don't get it and it sort of kills the mood. Any advice?
> 
> _Note: if this isn't the right forum for this please move it where it belongs. _ :smthumbup:


Next time you're in a room with your wife and doing something on your own look over at her,when she makes eye contact just smile slightly and then break eye contact after a couple of seconds.
Let her catch you "subtly" checking out her ass.
When she is reading or watching tv surprise her with a foot rub or a neck massage,don't overdo it,just a couple of minutes.If you don't know how check Utube.
I could go on....


----------



## Blondilocks

You need to be mentally present to pick up on your wife's vibes. When she is being playful, does she smile or touch you or give you any indication she is being playful? If so, you can smile and ask her if that look means what you think it means (twinkle in the eyes) or ask her if she is saying what you hope she is saying (again, smile and twinkle in the eyes and eyebrows raised for effect). 

It's hard to offer advice without knowing the personalities involved and what turns them on/off.


----------



## RaceTrack1975

Shoot, I didn't realize I was getting replies! I'll read them and get back with you. Thank you so much.


----------

